# Best Varese Work



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

In keeping with my view Varese is just Bach in different times, since i saw the "best Bach work".

Mine is Arcana.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Arcana, Octandre is really good, too.


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

One more vote for Arcana. 
I've got the Mehta recording on Decca (the one in the photo, if I uploaded it correctly) and the sound in that record is just amazing.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

The two that I remember best are Arcana and Amériques. I like both of them. I'd need to revisit because I haven't listened to Varèse for a while, but I have at least somewhat positive impressions of Déserts and Ionisation, so those could eventually be in the mix too.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The only beef I have against Ameriques is it reminds me too much of a certain part in the Rite of Spring with the horn in the background.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

I mean there's only four of them.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Probably Arcana. I have Chailly's set with the Concertgebouw Orkest but I find Varese quite hard going although I know Zappa was a huge fan and one can really hear that in some of his work.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Seriously, though, it's this:


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> In keeping with my view Varese is just Bach in different times, since i saw the "best Bach work".
> 
> Mine is Arcana.


By "best," do you mean favorite?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Omicron9 said:


> By "best," do you mean favorite?


Pretty much. I always use the word "best" as it gives the participant a feeling of superiority of their choice.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Favorite: Ionisation. It's all rhythm, but it's still in sonata form. So he's looking foward by being anchored in the past, using a traditional form but progressing from music based on harmony to music based on sound. I think it's certainly a unique accomplishment.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> Favorite: Ionisation. It's all rhythm, but it's still in sonata form. So he's looking foward by being anchored in the past, using a traditional form but progressing from music based on harmony to music based on sound. I think it's certainly a unique accomplishment.


Ionization is definitely a cool piece. IIRC, it is the first work specifically for percussion ensemble


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

An opinion from member EddieRUKiddingVarese is needed here too!


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Intergrales, Hyperprism, Deserts


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Ameriques, Ecutorial or Poem Electronique


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

"Ecuatorial" is always the 'best' for me. Its instrumentation can expand or contract based upon one's budget, resources & acoustics. Recordings of "Ecuatorial" can limit the vocal part to a single bass voice or vary the electronic instrumentation from Ondes Martenot to electric organ or Theremin, etc. Other recordings & performances may utilize a male choir.
Because of this, I consider "Ecuatorial" to be a most flexible composition.

Besides, I simply love the notion of this piece (that is, a South American tribe finds itself lost and chants from the _Popol Vuh_ to invoke their Creator's guidance).


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> In keeping with my view Varese is just Bach in different times... Mine is Arcana.


I just listened to the first 5 minutes of Arcana and have to say that it has absolutely nothing to do with Bach's music, except maybe that they both involve sound waves made on the same instruments.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

LesCyclopes said:


> I just listened to the first 5 minutes of Arcana and have to say that it has absolutely nothing to do with Bach's music, except maybe that they both involve sound waves made on the same instruments.


Not saying there is anything similar about their works, but more with their pioneering spirit in music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jdec said:


> An opinion from member EddieRUKiddingVarese is needed here too!


Eddie is in the house!!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What can I say- I love this post


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What can I say- I love this post


So far I understood, but what's his best?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

David OByrne said:


> Ameriques, Ecutorial or Poem Electronique


Yep, hard to pass those three but they all good to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Listening to Hyperprism again, I think it is my favourite (the Best) over Arcana.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Not saying there is anything similar about their [Bach's & Varese's] works, but more with their pioneering spirit in music.


What do you feel Bach has "pioneered"?

I would say that he has arguably perfected polyphony and counterpoint, but they existed before Bach.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varese is better


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

LesCyclopes said:


> What do you feel Bach has "pioneered"?
> 
> I would say that he has arguably perfected polyphony and counterpoint, but they existed before Bach.


Same with experiments on noise before Varese. Pioneer may not the right word, they took it way beyond their predecessors, so Inventive in their applications of those previous concepts that they set the course of music.


----------

